# Actinic T5 lights



## Malawi125 (Jul 10, 2008)

My local fish store suggested I start using an Actinic T5 light in addition to the existing lights I have. He states it "simulates" the deeper under-water light for the Haps and Mbunas I'm keeping. Anyone have any input or expertise on this? Thanks!


----------



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

yur blue cichlids will pop its color out.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

The lights are for you. The Actinic will do nothing TO the fish. It will makes blues pop, but will skew other colors. He's just trying to sell you something.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Agreed, The lights are for you and your algae not the fish.


----------



## Malawi125 (Jul 10, 2008)

under_control said:


> The lights are for you. The Actinic will do nothing TO the fish. It will makes blues pop, but will skew other colors. He's just trying to sell you something.


I hear you. I actually brought home a 48 inch strip and noticed exactly what you are saying. All the reds and yellows look horrible. The Powerglo tubes I have do just fine. I have a good relationship with this guy so taking the T5 back will not be an issue. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Jake at River City (Jul 31, 2007)

We have several tanks on display. There is a huge visual difference between our tanks with standard flourescent (we run Powerglos) and tanks with dual T5 fixtures. Having a dual T5 fixture with an actinic and a full spectrum bulb (10k) will give an outstanding visual appearance with balanced color. It's not necessary to have special lighting for cichlids, but it's definately a nice addition.


----------



## Malawi125 (Jul 10, 2008)

Jake at River City said:


> We have several tanks on display. There is a huge visual difference between our tanks with standard flourescent (we run Powerglos) and tanks with dual T5 fixtures. Having a dual T5 fixture with an actinic and a full spectrum bulb (10k) will give an outstanding visual appearance with balanced color. It's not necessary to have special lighting for cichlids, but it's definately a nice addition.


Thanks Jake. I have found these lights are pretty powerful even with the low wattage. I am exchanging the 48 strip for a 24' which will be fine. Thanks for you reply!

Mark


----------

